# Nashbar Carbon Road Bike opinions? experience?



## NukeDOC

So I am already looking to upgrade from my felt z85. I am selling my motorcycle and will have about $1500 of a budget to drop on a carbon road bike. 

So there I was, two nights ago, and just decided to browse through Nashbar and I saw this:
Nashbar Carbon Road Bike - Drop Bar Road









Then I started thinking. Do you guys think that these are the same Chinese Ebay carbon frames that have garnered 7 different volumes of threads on RBR? Has anyone had a chance to try one out? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## partyofone

The Tiagra/105 mix on my Scott CX have served me well. I think that this bike might be a nice ride for someone on a budget, but I'll let others comment on that since I have no experience on a carbon frame.


----------



## etane

R500 wheels came stock on one of my bikes. I upgraded to Ultregra. Big difference.

Ultegra Wheelset


----------



## WTFcyclist

Shimano ST-4600 Tiagra brifter Nashbar bike for $1,249.99? No!  But I like the frame without label though.
Check out Sette at pricepoint.com. You get full carbon, full Shimano 105 (2011 I guess) for around $1,300.


----------



## JackDaniels

I'd say if you are in the 1500 budget range, then complete rival or 105 would be the bare minimum. I wouldn't put tiagra on my wife's bike.

Here's full 105 for around the same price:

Shimano 105 equipped Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road


----------



## pizzaflyer

Seems pricey


----------



## forge55b

If you can build a bike yourself, you can probably put this all together with a china frame for considerably less.

Personally at that price point I'd go with a CAAD10 4 if you are looking for a complete. I built my Fuji SST with Red/Force mix for under your budget (minus wheels though)


----------



## andresmuro

NukeDOC said:


> So I am already looking to upgrade from my felt z85. I am selling my motorcycle and will have about $1500 of a budget to drop on a carbon road bike.
> 
> So there I was, two nights ago, and just decided to browse through Nashbar and I saw this:
> Nashbar Carbon Road Bike - Drop Bar Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started thinking. Do you guys think that these are the same Chinese Ebay carbon frames that have garnered 7 different volumes of threads on RBR? Has anyone had a chance to try one out?
> 
> What do you guys think?


that is the exact same frame that you ca get from flxyii for 300. Here:

FLYXI

I just built that exact frame


----------



## Goodbarsix

If you don't mind buying online.....

Shimano 105 equipped Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road

Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion CF

Sette Forza Race 105 5700 Carbon Road Bike at Price Point

Or if it does not need to be carbon

Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO

Road Bikes, Titanium Frame Shimano Ultegra Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Ti | Butted and multi-shaped titanium tubing with High modulus carbon fiber fork


My vote is for the Gran Premio from Bikesdirect.com. Ultegra group, Mavic Elite wheelset, Reynolds lugged tubing, and a classic style that is sure to make you smile for years to come.

Then again I have been told I am a retro grouch.

A buddy of mine bought from Bikesdirect.com and had a good experience.


Have fun! Shopping for a new bike is great fun.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Hideous. For the same amount you can probably buy an new alu bike that performs better or a used ebay crabon bike with a better build.


----------



## terbennett

forge55b said:


> Personally at that price point I'd go with a CAAD10 4 if you are looking for a complete.


+1... I couldn't agree more. It's aluminum but it will be higher quality than carbon usually found in this price range and the ride is on par with carbon bikes in the 2-3K range. Don't let material be your primary reason. This bike will trump anything negative you've heard about aluminum frames. There's a reason Cannondale keeps it around and it is recognized by the masses as possibly the best aluminum bike available.


----------



## mobilesleepy

+2
CAAD10 is the jam.


----------



## flatsix911

Goodbarsix said:


> If you don't mind buying online.....
> 
> Shimano 105 equipped Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road
> Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion CF
> Sette Forza Race 105 5700 Carbon Road Bike at Price Point
> 
> Or if it does not need to be carbon
> 
> Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO
> Road Bikes, Titanium Frame Shimano Ultegra Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Ti | Butted and multi-shaped titanium tubing with High modulus carbon fiber fork
> 
> My vote is for the Gran Premio from Bikesdirect.com. Ultegra group, Mavic Elite wheelset, Reynolds lugged tubing, and a classic style that is sure to make you smile for years to come. Then again I have been told I am a retro grouch. A buddy of mine bought from Bikesdirect.com and had a good experience.
> 
> Have fun! Shopping for a new bike is great fun.


All of the above options are a much better value than the Nashbar bike.
You can find some great deals on bikes with Shimano 105/Ultegra mix.

*Shimano Ultegra/105, 20 Speed Carbon Fiber Immortal Pro $1295*
Full Carbon Frame, FSA Cranks, Shimano Wheels, Ritchey Bar, Stem

Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Immortal Pro


----------



## andresmuro

mobilesleepy said:


> Hideous. For the same amount you can probably buy an new alu bike that performs better or a used ebay crabon bike with a better build.


No way in hell. Al is really rough to ride. I prefer steel or ti. I have the nashbar frame that I bought on my own. Awesome performance. Smooth ans stiff. If you buy directly from flxyii, you can get the frame fork headset seatpost for $420. FLXyii has an awesome reputation with thousands of positive reviews on ebay and in this forum.


----------



## WTFcyclist

Check out Jenson USA right now. 
Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
Look 566 Rival Road Bike '11 (complete Sram rival, carbon frameset)
$1,499.99

Rocky Mountain Solo 50 CR '10 (Shimano 105, carbon frameset)
$1,199.99


----------



## DrSmile

I bought a Scattante CFR LE bike from Performance about 7 years ago for about the same price (you can get $2000 bikes for 20% off when they have a coupon) that was very similar. It rode just fine, but was also hideously ugly. In retrospect I should have bought a real frame and built it up myself, but I was just getting re-introduced to road bikes after a 6-8 year hiatus.

It amazes me how much more expensive bikes have become, the bike back then included full DA7800 except for the crank, and there have been few real innovations in the groupos since then.


----------



## tdietz87

WTFcyclist said:


> Check out Jenson USA right now.
> Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> Look 566 Rival Road Bike '11 (complete Sram rival, carbon frameset)
> $1,499.99
> 
> Rocky Mountain Solo 50 CR '10 (Shimano 105, carbon frameset)
> $1,199.99


I can't believe the price on that LOOK, buy it now OP


----------



## DrSmile

Jenson just dropped the price on the Kestrel Talon w/105.

Kestrel Talon Road Bike '11 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## NukeDOC

thanks for the replies guys. i decided not to get it. my friend talked me out of it also. and ill be buying his 2011 jamis xenith race with ultegra for $1500 off of him. 

i am intrigued by the FLYXI site though. is their stuff any good?


----------



## mobilesleepy

andresmuro said:


> No way in hell. Al is really rough to ride. I prefer steel or ti. I have the nashbar frame that I bought on my own. Awesome performance. Smooth ans stiff. If you buy directly from flxyii, you can get the frame fork headset seatpost for $420. FLXyii has an awesome reputation with thousands of positive reviews on ebay and in this forum.


Have you ridden a CAAD9/10?

Most of the bikes I've ridden have been steel bikes. My last bikes have been an RB-1, a Crosscheck, a True Temper Salsa La Raza and miscellaneous Track/conversion bikes. The CAADs have ridden smoother and stiffer than the RB-1, and almost as smooth but stiffer than La Raza. I had my reservations at first, having come off a horrible Scattante frame, but the design of these frames are great.


----------



## jimo

Purchasing same Nashbar full carbon bike. Look forward to riding it and providing an update on its performance. At $799 for a brand new full carbon bike, I couldn't resist. I have a 100 mile sea to summit ride in June and it has a 12,000' total climb. Need a light bike to make it enjoyable. Been training on a 28 lb all aluminum bike.


----------



## MC357

Road Bikes - Road - Fuji SL 1 Road bikes


----------



## skitorski

jimo said:


> Purchasing same Nashbar full carbon bike. Look forward to riding it and providing an update on its performance. At $799 for a brand new full carbon bike, I couldn't resist. I have a 100 mile sea to summit ride in June and it has a 12,000' total climb. Need a light bike to make it enjoyable. Been training on a 28 lb all aluminum bike.


That's a $999 bike. Where/how is it $799 ??

Where is your ride ?? - thanks and have check back in


----------



## joetmtb

You have to wait for a 20% off coupon.


----------



## LAW.S.T

joetmtb said:


> You have to wait for a 20% off coupon.


how do you get that coupon ?


----------



## steph280

Saw the coupon on techbargains, code is NB40 for 25% off. That makes this bike a worthwhile deal.


----------



## SirKronan

steph280 said:


> Saw the coupon on techbargains, code is NB40 for 25% off. That makes this bike a worthwhile deal.


Code for 20% today again. 

Makes this kind of tempting, if I didn't just buy a bike:

Nashbar CR3 Carbon Road Bike - Road Bikes
Ultegra full carbon bike for $1500-20%=$1200


----------



## SkidPalace

Hi Guys,
Long time lurker, first time poster.
I noticed the Nashbar CR4 is in stock in most sizes and on sale today. Combined with the 20% off currently in play and another 5% in Fatwallet cash back, you can get the CR4 for $1520. This CR4 has mostly a full groupset of the new Ultegra 6800 11 speed with Shimano RS11 wheels. 
Seems to be a lot of bike for under 16 bills delivered.
Can't seem to find any reviews of the bike. Anyone rode the CR4?


----------



## looigi

Looks like a solid deal to me. If I were in the market for a bike of this class, I'd have no concerns of getting this one. Of course it's good to have the means to complete the assembly, adjust it, tune it and perform routine maintenance if you're going mail-order.


----------



## Perkasie

SkidPalace said:


> Hi Guys,
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> I noticed the Nashbar CR4 is in stock in most sizes and on sale today. Combined with the 20% off currently in play and another 5% in Fatwallet cash back, you can get the CR4 for $1520. This CR4 has mostly a full groupset of the new Ultegra 6800 11 speed with Shimano RS11 wheels.
> Seems to be a lot of bike for under 16 bills delivered.
> Can't seem to find any reviews of the bike. Anyone rode the CR4?


I own a CR2 for the past two years. Has the same carbon frame, and Ultegra 6700 stuff. It is a 30 speed bike. It has been perfect for me. I have put a few thousand miles on the bike. I would in the future purchase another from Nashbar. So happy with this bike, all black, no decals.


----------

